# Snow plows



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody have any tricks to keep snow from sticking to plow. I keep atv in a non heated grage and the snow that sticks doesn't melt.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Worm Dunker said:


> Anybody have any tricks to keep snow from sticking to plow. I keep atv in a non heated grage and the snow that sticks doesn't melt.


 W.D.40. In the off months Dupli-color makes a product called truck bed spray coating. Comepletely cover blade with 2 or 3 coats of this. Available at Auto-zone. Take your time and pay attention to your wear bar. This product also works well on racks. Until then use W.D. 40, or a good quality car wax


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pam cooking spray, or other non stick cooking sprays will work as well. Mineral oil is cheap and you can wipe it on the blade with a paper towel....won't leave a mess like cooking spray. Guys that ride their quads in the mud use both of these to make clean up a snap after a day in the mud.


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)




----------

